# Florida Flats Baitfish ID (The Big Three)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been gathering photos for the last year for all sorts of columns and how-to stuff. This is a photo I put together for my next Angler's Advantage video of a scaled sardine (pilchard), commonly known in slang terms as "whitebait," along with a threadfin herring, commonly known as a "greenback," as well as a pinfish. 










My video will feature a well respected Tampa Bay area flats guide showing what to look for to identify each, mainly the difference between a sardine and a threadfin. 

This is meant for novices and newbies so to you more experience anglers I don't mean to insult your intelligence and experience. 

It seems this is a a very frequently asked question amongst beginning anglers and I hope it is helpful along with the upcoming video.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That actually may come in handy up here in the Panhandle. People keep calling scaled sardines "alewives" or "LYs" and they get rather offended if you tell them otherwise.


----------

